# pensacola beach shark fishing



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

how good is the shark bite on pensacola beach ?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Should be pretty good now. I haven't been in a few weeks because of the June grass recently. However, now that it is gone I am going to give it a shot Saturday evening. We always do well this time of year.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

whats the best bait i could use ?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Fresh Bonita, ladyfish, bluefish and even large hardtails work well. I have had alot of good luck with whole, fresh dead mullet as well. When you get a bait picked up, let him run with it for 15 seconds or so before setting the hook.


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

is pinfish a goodbait?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

eagle #75 said:


> is pinfish a goodbait?


Really big ones. If uyou use regular sized one, there is no telling what might pick it up. Catfish, Drum, redfish (yes I know they are a drum too) rays, any number of things will eat pinfish. If targeting sharks, use something bigger.

Oddly enought I have caught 10 times as many sharks on cut squid (while fishing for whiting) than anything alse. But they were all very small...


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks


----------

